# Time for a new rod!



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Hi guys,

I think it's time for me to buy a new rod for the upcoming season.

What do you use for smallies in the rivers and creeks??

Power (thinking about medium- light) and action (fast) and length (7.6 ft)????

I checked BPS and thinking about the St. Croix LegendXtreme or the GLoomis bronzeback!

BTW: Money is no option 

Thanks!


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I still prefer my tube/grub model St Croix Mojo.medium/fast action.Great tip and good backbone.Lighter rods are fun but I want enough backbone to horse one if need be.A quality 2500 series reel and 6-8lb. fluoro or braid and you'll have all you need and want.Other than my ultralight for small stream smallie fun,I never personally go lighter than medium for anything.Most of my spinning rods are actually med/heavy.Everyone has their preference.For me,I feel the slightly stiffer rod(quality required) allows me to feel the small tick of a light bite better because less flex in tip,so it doesn't" absorb" the tick as much.It goes up the rod and line better,to me.Again,others,I'm sure,have different views.But for the money the mojo is almost unbeatable.IMO.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Money is no option? I hate you.
Sigh... wish I were in your shoes. IF IF IF I didn't care how much I spent I'd go to Jann's Netcraft online and order their best 7 or 7.5 foot St Croix SC V blank in a medium action and then order a titanium reel seet from some one like pacific bay and the absolute best cork and guides. It's winter, by spring you could have built the best spinning rod on earth. If theres no way your into building a rod I'd buy a G loomis in the same length and action.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

I'v been drooling over a Shimano Cumara Worm and Jig 7'2" Medium. I have no experience with the rod other than looking it over a Bass Pro. Buy it and let me know!


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

fischa said:


> BTW: Money is no option


Well if that's the case, you could get this one.









Seriously though I've never used a rod that costs more than $100, so I wouldn't know what to tell you. I use a BPS carbonlite and like it.


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

I've found this online page!

Maybe I give it a shot!

www.cajuncustomrods.com


----------



## fishin sw ohio (Nov 5, 2013)

deltaoscar said:


> Well if that's the case, you could get this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for that price the rod better cast it'self, hook the fish and fight them in for you!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

deltaoscar said:


> Well if that's the case, you could get this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wouldn't slum it up with that cheap Orvis rod. I'd get this Scott instead.












Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Tackle-addict said:


> I wouldn't slum it up with that cheap Orvis rod. I'd get this Scott instead.
> 
> View attachment 87780
> 
> ...


Fishermen are such suckers, put me in a creek with my little $50 ultralight setup and I'll outfish most anyone. (Present company excluded of course)

I remember fishing Indian creek in Reilly and there was this "man" with what had to be $1000 dollars worth of fly fishing gear, waders, nice wooden net, multiple rods, fancy vest, etc.. I waded up in my jeans and tennis shoes and asked if he had any luck. "No, not many fish in this creek", he says. I proceed to pull gills, bass, and a few chubs out of the same stretch he was fishing for awhile, albeit a bit further upstream. I like to think he trudged off in disgust. 

If you can't fish, no amount of gear will help. If you are at the point where that $3000 cane pole is the last little bit of advantage you need, then you are a much better fisherman than I'll ever be.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

What? No reply from GarrettMeyers?!
I'm sure he is too busy not working er, I mean fishing and hasn't seen this thread yet.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

co-angler said:


> What? No reply from GarrettMeyers?!
> I'm sure he is too busy not working er, I mean fishing and hasn't seen this thread yet.


I put in over an hour of honest hard work today. How dare you Co-Angler.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> I put in over an hour of honest hard work today. How dare you Co-Angler.


Indeed. How foolish of me.

Were you listening to the dudes story Donny?


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

If money is no option can you buy me one too?


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

> If you can't fish, no amount of gear will help. If you are at the point where that $3000 cane pole is the last little bit of advantage you need, then you are a much better fisherman than I'll ever be.


I imagine if you were wealthy enough to be shopping for a $3,000 cane pole you'd be buying it for the aesthetic value and the craftsmanship that went into building it. I'm sure they're not just rolling off rod making machines. I'm keeping it on my list of "things I'll never own but would like to" between vintage Ferrari and ranch in Wyoming. I'm a pessimistically optimistic person.


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

I just picked up a st croix legend extreme 7"1' medium fast and I love it 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Spaniel235 (Jun 19, 2005)

Look at Grandt.com


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> I put in over an hour of honest hard work today. How dare you Co-Angler.


Hard work fishing in the snow isn't the same thing!

Fischa, I'd talk to BMayhall and see what he thinks. He's used every rod that BPS has for sale. I'm a big fan of the Tournament Series and the Bionic Blade. I just don't know if they come in your preferred surf-rod lengths


----------



## Tom 513 (Nov 26, 2012)

Cajunsaugeye said:


> I still prefer my tube/grub model St Croix Mojo.medium/fast action.Great tip and good backbone.Lighter rods are fun but I want enough backbone to horse one if need be.A quality 2500 series reel and 6-8lb. fluoro or braid and you'll have all you need and want.Other than my ultralight for small stream smallie fun,I never personally go lighter than medium for anything.Most of my spinning rods are actually med/heavy.Everyone has their preference.For me,I feel the slightly stiffer rod(quality required) allows me to feel the small tick of a light bite better because less flex in tip,so it doesn't" absorb" the tick as much.It goes up the rod and line better,to me.Again,others,I'm sure,have different views.But for the money the mojo is almost unbeatable.IMO.
> 
> Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


 I also have been using that same St.Croix pole with a Abu Garcia spinning reel loaded with 10# fluorocarbon line and its become my favorite pole. You can not beat St.Croix's warranty, I broke the tip off this Summer (damn electric windows) and they sent Me another! and just recently recieved a 20% off coupon from them and a cool decal. I will say with the river fishing I did this past year I am thinking about using the 20% coupon for a longer pole, so I can cover more water!


----------



## Bohanan66 (Apr 19, 2012)

When I was in Vietnam, I watched a young boy catching fish. He was using a simple bamboo pole with one eyelet at the tip to guide his line. He had his left hand inside an empty tin can, around which was wrapped his fishing line and when he cast, he pointed the end of the can towards the water so the line could spool off. He retrieved his line by rotating his wrist so that his line would wrap around the can. Ingenious but simple.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

What type of creeks are you fishing? and are you wading or floating?


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

I'm wading the LMR and all the creeks around it!

So I think I'm going with a 7.6 ft/ medium/ fast rod!


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Are you looking at spinning or casting? I have used most of the BPS brand rods and have to say I like a lot of them, but if money is no option it is either going to be a Loomis or St. Croix for sure. They are very nice and lifetime replacement on them as long as you pay shipping.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah BPS makes alot of good rods, I use an old model of theirs its a 6'8" ML Pro Finesse rod, I love it. But if money is not an option Id go with the 7 foot spinning ML or M MegaBass rod.


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

montagc said:


> Guys. It's money is no object. Not option. Sorry, been bugging me.


Sorry! I'm from Germany and still learning


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

montagc said:


> Guys. It's money is no object. Not option. Sorry, been bugging me.


 
tomato, tamato...


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I will give up my seasoned pre broken in gander rod IF you buy me a st. croix to replace it. mines better i swear, just trust me on this one.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Never have had opportunity to use one but suspect the G Loomis Bronzeback series would be nice to have. Medium weight, fast action about 6'10" to 7' would be just about right.


----------



## fishin sw ohio (Nov 5, 2013)

fischa said:


> Sorry! I'm from Germany and still learning


your doing better then some people who were born and raised here, no worries


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Spaniel235 said:


> Look at Grandt.com


$500 bucks for a 6.6 fast med spinning plus they had a $300 reel for it, jeepers


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> $500 bucks for a 6.6 fast med spinning plus they had a $300 reel for it, jeepers


Now see those are expensive but they are made in the USA and have a lifetime warranty. I can see spending $100-$300 on one of those rods. As a matter of fact I would love to have one of those 5'6" ultralights. May order one for myself for Christmas. I have an Okuma Avenger reel that I love. Any suggestions on another UL reel that is nice for $50-$70?


----------



## fischa (May 26, 2011)

Just ordered the 7.6 Medium/fast St.Croix Legend Xtreme

Now I'm ready for the 20" smallies!!!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Dang! That's not even on my wish list! I'm sure it will be Xtremely awesome!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

sammerguy said:


> If you can't fish, no amount of gear will help. If you are at the point where that $3000 cane pole is the last little bit of advantage you need, then you are a much better fisherman than I'll ever be.



..sammerguy, you summed it up perfectly


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

fischa said:


> Just ordered the 7.6 Medium/fast St.Croix Legend Xtreme
> 
> Now I'm ready for the 20" smallies!!!
> 
> Thanks for your help!


That's a good choice fischa..you won't be disappointed


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

fischa said:


> Just ordered the 7.6 Medium/fast St.Croix Legend Xtreme
> 
> Now I'm ready for the 20" smallies!!!
> 
> Thanks for your help!


You are gonna rip 'em up!

Unless I get to them first with my Eagle Claw Featherlight


----------

